# My boy...Baesar



## **raerae** (Feb 17, 2011)

[/tUntitled by **raerae**, on Flickr[/IMG]

I'm new here and wanted to say hi! While I was at it I figured I would take a chance to show off my baby Caesar. We also have a pug named Zoe.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

hey welcome
aww he is lovely, how old is he?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there, he's a lovely colour x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

his coat is so shiny! how old is he?


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Welcome! He's lovely and you can really notice the spaniel in him. Gorgeous colouring! x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

welcome to the site


----------



## **raerae** (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks!! He is 8. He is such a good boy.


----------

